# Dog barks and growls at high vis jackets



## pinkyw (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi 

My Sister has recently just got a 2 year old dog from the dogs trust. He is a good a gold with everything other than when he sees people in yellow high vis jackets even if he knows them. He starts barking and growling !

Can anyone advise what course of action she should be taking to try to rectifly the situation.

His background from what we know is that he has come from a family in Irleand that couldent keep him as they were moving to a smaller property that didnt allow dogs. 

They must of trained him as he knows a lot of commands obviously something might of happened that we dont know about, but she would like to try to sort out the situation before it gets worse.

He's a cross breed looks like a black scottish terrier x ??? (same sort of height)

Thanks
Donna


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Get a high viz waistcoat and wear it at home.

Simples.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

My dog, also a rescue, used to go beserk at the sight of anything high-viz.

What I found helpful was to first find the distance he was OK at: e.g. in the park, he was calm when a man wearing high-viz was a long way away. Gradually, very gradually, I walked nearer with my dog on a loose lead, stopping every few seconds with praise and treats.

As soon as he got tense, we moved back a step - more praise and treats.

Eventually we managed to get really near the man (he was working in the park and I spoke very loudly so he could hear I was telling my dog not to be scared, so he knew I had a nervous dog). 

Since then Dex has been far better and doesn't seem bothered by high-viz any more.


This is what worked for me but I'm sure others will have better advice.


----------



## nickmcmechan (Aug 1, 2009)

Buy a high viz. 

Show it to the the dog every day for a week or two and then feed / treat your dog.

Once the dog is settled with it, start wearing it yourself. Put it on before walks, and during feeding.

Then get other people to wear it and throw treats at the dog.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Neither of my boys are keen either. I wear one for cycling and my OH wears one for work too, but they still do not like them very much.


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

smokeybear said:


> Get a high viz waistcoat and wear it at home.
> 
> Simples.


great idea!!

Please just be careful of the post man and if necessary get a wire basket on the post box.( DDA and all) My little man is specific that he doesnt like orange high vis as thats what the postman wears... 
we have after 6 months got him to meet the post man on three occasions recently with positive rewards, and that seems to have helped... he also seems to want to get into supermarket delivery vans (all in high vis) I have been fortunate in all the drivers locally are happy to help by giving treats!!

You may find that your sisters dog just needs to build a stronger bond/trust with them, and then this high vis thing wont be an issue. It took our rescue dog about 6 months to completely settle and be comfortable with strangers and noisy things.


----------



## Furkidz01 (May 31, 2020)

nickmcmechan said:


> Buy a high viz.
> 
> Show it to the the dog every day for a week or two and then feed / treat your dog.
> 
> ...


----------



## Furkidz01 (May 31, 2020)

Dogs don't see high vis due to their sight which is different to ours so the high vis disappears to a dog. In such a scenario the dog is scared because they just see bits of objects moving not a complete picture. This is why they bark. Have the same issue with my dog and googled jt Imagine seeing a head and then only stripes and feet moving...


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Furkidz01 said:


> Dogs don't see high vis due to their sight which is different to ours so the high vis disappears to a dog. In such a scenario the dog is scared because they just see bits of objects moving not a complete picture. This is why they bark. Have the same issue with my dog and googled jt Imagine seeing a head and then only stripes and feet moving...


This thread, and the other one you have replied to, has been inactive for 7 years. 
At the bottom of each post you will see a date , check that before responding.
Meanwhile why not introduce yourself and tell us about your pets ?


----------

